# S&W model 18 nickel any ideas>



## bubba10point (Aug 12, 2009)

I just aquired a model 18 nickel finish 22 cal.  All the research i have done said that this model was not available in Nickel finish.  How can i tell if this is factoty orignial?


----------



## rockdawg (Aug 12, 2009)

If you take the grips off, there should be a "N" stamped on the frame for a factory nickle finish. I don't know if they did this on all models or not.


----------



## VHinch (Aug 12, 2009)

If I recall correctly, model 18's were available in nickel.

The only way to be 100% certain is to get a factory letter from Roy Jinks, the S&W historian.  They charge $50 for the service, and it usually takes around 6 weeks.


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 13, 2009)

The 'N' is not always a true indacation of a factory nickel job.  I was told that 1969 was the only year that every wepon that was nickel had the 'N' after 1969 it was hit or miss.


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 13, 2009)

i guess that would be the sure way to find out.  will a jinks letter raise the value?


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 13, 2009)

bubba10point said:


> i guess that would be the sure way to find out.  will a jinks letter raise the value?




It won't depreciate the value like a non-factory nickel job will.

Probably won't raise the value $50.00, but it's nice to have.


----------



## CBH (Aug 13, 2009)

I have seen two S&W #18 revolvers that were factory nickel plated, both had "N" stamped in the grip frame and in the rear of the cylinder.

Smith & Wesson factory nickel guns always had color case hardened hammers and triggers.  If these parts are nickel plated on your gun, it is likely an aftermarket finish.

The original box will also be marked as such.  Bangor Punta era nickel guns were shipped in light colored boxes.

The Standard Catalog of Smith & Wesson states:
_Nickel finish not cataloged but produced, add 50%-75%_.

SCSW also states there were 17 #48's made in stainless steel and marked #65 in the early 1970's; all but one were destroyed in 1978.


----------



## Slim Chance (Aug 14, 2009)

The extractor star is usually blued on a factory nickle gun. A re-nickle will usually be nickled like the rest of the cylinder.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Aug 14, 2009)

I have the standard catalog of Smith & Wesson and it says that the nickel finish was not cataloged but was produced.


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks for your input.  The trigger and hammer are nickel.


----------



## bubba10point (Aug 15, 2009)

The 'star" is blued but, the hammer and trigger are nickel


----------



## bravastar1 (Oct 26, 2009)

If the hammer and trigger is Nickel-It is an after the factory job.


----------

